# Lucas Ocampos



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2016)

Esterno mancino classe 1994. Trasferitosi al genoa quest'estate, ha giocato con River, Monaco e Marsiglia. Ha fatto la trafila giovanile della nazionale argentina ma deve ancora esordire con quella maggiore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2016)

Mi sembra il classico giocatore talentuoso ma inconcludente, o fa il salto di qualità o a breve ce ne dimenticheremo


----------

